# What do you want from a fulfiment system



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

What do you want from fulfilment services?

What features products etc would you like to see?

How could your existing Print on demand service be better?

Would you use more than one service?

Any ideas welcome.


cheers lee


----------



## thesm2group (Dec 22, 2008)

Cost is the #1 issue for me. Second would be customer service and communication. I can't tell you how infuriating it is when my fulfillment company runs into a problem with printing or out of stock items and wont answer my questions. It is hard to provide good customer service to your customers when you are not getting good customer service from the printer/shipper.


----------

